# 2015 Classical Recordings of the Year



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's that time again--what "the professionals" thought were the best classical recordings newly released this year. There are a few stragglers, like The New York Times and Forbes Magazine. I expect them to announce in the coming two weeks. And hopefully, they'll be the first to list, *Bacewicz*: String Quartets Volumes 1 & 2, w. Lutoslawski Quartet (Naxos, rec.2012). :tiphat:

Musicweb:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/ROTY/ROTY_2015_AL.htm

The Telegraph

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/classical-music/best-new-albums/

Amazon UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?node=7351247031

Sinfini

http://www.sinfinimusic.com/uk/feat...st-classical-music-recordings-and-albums-2015

Arts Fuse

http://artsfuse.org/138099/fuse-music-feature-top-classical-recordings-of-2015/

Chicago Tribune (Register free to read)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...cal-albums-2015-ent-1202-20151203-column.html#

CPR

https://www.cpr.org/classical/blog/cpr-classicals-favorite-releases-2015

CBC (Canadian artists albums only)

http://music.cbc.ca/#!/blogs/2015/12/The-10-best-Canadian-classical-albums-of-2015

Grammy Nominees (Re Classical, scroll to near the bottom)

https://www.grammy.com/nominees


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh here goes my wallet again!! Thanks for the lists


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

May I add the Presto list as well?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1407/Discs-of-the-Year-2015-our-top-10


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, Pugg. I thought Jurowski's *Schnitte *3 and Yuja's *Ravel* PCs warranted their 1st team exposure. Oh, well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NY Times 2015 "best" list.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/11/arts/music/best-classical-recordings-2015.html?_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Forbes Magazine presents their 10 best new releases and 10 best reissues for 2015.

Caution:To those with old computers, Forbes is not a user-friendly site with regard to running script. They're in the dark ages, not your 'puter. :tiphat:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenslau...st-classical-recordings-of-2015-new-releases/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jenslau...est-classical-recordings-of-2015-re-releases/


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

Pugg said:


> May I add the Presto list as well?
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1407/Discs-of-the-Year-2015-our-top-10


Harumph. I tried the samples (for the Bach cello suites) and got only silence.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Harumph. I tried the samples (for the Bach cello suites) and got only silence.


Very strange, working well here


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Pugg said:


> May I add the Presto list as well?
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1407/Discs-of-the-Year-2015-our-top-10


I checked Amazon for the Brahms: The Hungarian Connection CD. A third-party seller has a brand new copy for quite the "bargain" price: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...0&sr=8-2&keywords=brahms+hungarian+connection


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Very strange, working well here


Perhaps you could hum it for me?!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Audiophilia's 2015 picks.

http://www.audiophilia.com/wp/?p=17937


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Just found this from NPR:

http://www.npr.org/2015/12/15/45971...musics-favorite-songs-of-2015#genre-classical


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

musicrom said:


> Just found this from NPR:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2015/12/15/45971...musics-favorite-songs-of-2015#genre-classical


"Favorite Songs", well, better than nothing. :tiphat:

"NASA commissioned Terry Riley to write "Sun Rings," marrying sounds collected in space with a string quartet."

There are worse ways to spend taxpayers dollars.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Arkiv Music Best of 2015 -

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/listPage.jsp?list_id=4460&page_size=100&site_id=E1471


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Perhaps you could hum it for me?!


Open house on Boxing day .


----------

